# Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Nachtangelverbot B-W: 
Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..​*
Wir hatten der SPD ja einen (nun zurück genommenen) Ehrenpreis verliehen, weil Nils Schmid die SPD fälschlicherweise uns gegenüber als anglerfreundlich präsentierte und das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen und weitere Erleichterungen für Angler erreichen wollte.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Da die SPD es als Juniorpartner der verbotsorientierten und anglerfeindlichen Grünen ja in der letzten Regierung nicht versucht oder nicht geschafft hat, etwas Positives für Angler zu erreichen, sind wir diesmal natürlich entsprechend misstrauisch gegenüber einem Juniorpartner CDU bei den anglerfeindlichen Grünen in der Regierung von Baden-Württemberg.

Dass die CDU unsere Nachfrage beim Wahlprüfstein zur Landtagswahl nicht beantwortete, obwohl diese Möglichkeit der Nachfrage von der CDU eingeräumt wurde, das spricht ja schon mal Bände.

Nachdem nun gestern abend (30.03. 2016) alle Gremien der CDU beschlossen haben, sich den anglerfeindlichen Grünen als Juniorpartner und Mehrheitsbeschaffer anzudienen, und da gleichzeitig auch noch der LFV-BW wieder in alte anglerfeindliche Muster zurück zu fallen scheint bzw. droht (wir berichteten, inkl. evtl. eines Marionettenpräsidenten von der CDU für die alten VDSF-Betonköppe im LFV-BW: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183), sahen wir uns genötigt, nochmal bei der CDU nach zu haken, wie das nun mit den vor der Wahl so klar und eindeutig gegebenen Versprechen aussehen wird:



> Sehr geehrte Frau Schmid,
> sehr geehrter Herr Wolf,
> sehr geehrter Herr Strobl,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



Über Antworten und den weiteren Fortgang werden wir natürlich berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## namycasch (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Na mal sehen.

Petri


----------



## Andal (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Bei denen ist jetzt erst mal Posten- und Ämtermauscheln angesagt, da ist für solche Nebensächlichkeiten doch keine Zeit übrig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir hatten der SPD ja einen (nun zurück genommenen) Ehrenpreis verliehen, weil Nils Schmid die SPD fälschlicherweise uns gegenüber als anglerfreundlich präsentierte und das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen und weitere Erleichterungen für Angler erreichen wollte.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519



Die SPD steht nicht zu ihrem Wort. Na sowas aber auch, wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## Gondoschir (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem nun gestern abend (30.04. 2016)



|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Danke - gleich ändern!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Was vor der Wahl versprochen wurde,ähnelt hinterher gerne mal einem Versprecher.War SO ja nicht gemeint..

Koalitionsverhandlungen haben leider immer mehr den "Charakter" vom Abverkauf eigener Werte und Ziele.

Simple und billige Politprostitution

Unter der momentan drohenden Konstellation,sehe ich für die Angler in B-W da nicht wirklich Licht am Ende des Tunnels.

Koalitionspolitik bedient sich zur Durchsetzung von Zielen gerne verschmerzbarer Bauernopfer.

Und wer wäre für diese Rolle besser geeignet, als die selbst von  Verbänden im Stich gelassene Anglerfraktion?


----------



## Revilo62 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnZR32sVZ9c

Nicht das jemand meint, dies gehört in die Rubrik
" Was hörst Du gerade"
Mal anhören, zuhören  ...... mitdenken und 
obwohl schon etwas älter, aktueller geht es nicht, gerade bei Euch in BaWü

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Koalitionspolitik bedient sich zur Durchsetzung von Zielen gerne verschmerzbarer Bauernopfer.
> 
> Und wer wäre für diese Rolle besser geeignet, als die selbst von  Verbänden im Stich gelassene Anglerfraktion?


So befürchte ich das angesichts all der aktuellen Entwicklungen in Politik und Verbänden in B-W...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Eben,letztendlich kann man nur ernten was gesät wurde.

Und gerade in B-W, scheint mir am Saatgut und dessen Pflanzern einiges faul zu sein.

Kein Wunder,das man dann in der Politik nicht für voll genommen wird und das Prädikat "Nicht Systemrelevant" trägt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Thomas, irgendwie kann man Deine Anfrage nicht ernstnehmen. 

Fragst Du gerade die Partei, die gefühlte 100 Jahre in B-W regiert hatte und in deren Regierungszeit, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, so ziemlich alle kritisierten anglerfeindlichen Entwicklungen fallen, um eine anglerfreundliche Eindämmung der Grünen? Vielleicht brauchst Du ne schärfere Parteibrille...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Tja, man sollte dann neben alles lesen, was verlinkt ist, diese (unbeantwortete, daher jetzt nochmal nachgehakt) Nachfrage an die CDU war ja nicht ohne Grund von uns gestellt worden:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 1.:
> Nachdem in der Koalition mit der FDP unter Erwin Teufel die FDP im Zuge des Bürokratieabbaus schon einmal die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes wollte (das ja auch unter CDU-Regierung eingeführt wurde), hat die CDU das nicht mitgemacht, sondern hat am Nachtangelverbot festgehalten.
> 
> Wieso sollten Angler diesmal der CDU glauben, dass man nun ernsthaft die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes durchsetzen will?



Merke (gelernt):
Einem Politiker aus B-W MUSS man zuerst mal prinzipiell misstrauen, wenn er sich anglerfreundlich gibt, egal von welcher Partei.

Dass die Grünen bez. Anglerfeindlichekit dennoch eine Spitzenposition einnehmen, ergibt sich aus der Antwort auf dern Wahlprüfstein von uns.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja, man sollte dann neben alles lesen, was verlinkt ist, diese (unbeantwortete, daher jetzt nochmal nachgehakt) Nachfrage an die CDU war ja nicht ohne Grund von uns gestellt worden:



Ja ja . Bleibt die Frage, warum angesichts dieser Erkenntnis die Grünen in Deinen Texten grundsätzlich als anglerfeindlich, die Schwarzen dagegen ohne entsprechendes Emblem daher kommen, wenngleich ihr messbarer Beitrag bisher doch deutlich größer war. Scheuklappe oder Parteibrille? |wavey:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die Grünen bez. Anglerfeindlichekit  dennoch eine Spitzenposition einnehmen, ergibt sich aus der Antwort auf  dern Wahlprüfstein von uns.



Nunja, die Wahlprüfsteine, ich erinnere mich. Es ist ziemlich einfach, hier eine Positionierung zu haben, die nix kostet und aus der nix folgt. Da werden sogar ganz linke Gesellen plötzlich zum Anglerfreund ;-) Frag doch mal den Heimatschutzbund AffD, die freuen sich bestimmt auch, in vorderster Linie für den teutschen Angler streiten zu dürfen. Schließlich kommt der Boilie ja eigentlich auch aus Sachsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Weil ich vom aktuellen Stand ausgehe.

Lies die Antwort der Grünen auf unseren Wahlprüfstein ...

Weil Angler den Dreck von nachts feiernden Badegästen wegräumen, sollen sie weiterhin ein Nachtangelverbot behalten dürfen...

Wer den Grünen Anglerfreundlichkeit unterstellt, hat wohl aber auch die letzten Jahrzehnte irgendwas verpennt........

Und das ist hier auch nicht das Thema mit der Anglerfeindlichkeit der Grünen, hier ist das Thema das Versprechen der CDU und unser Nachfrage diesbezüglich..

Und das mit der Parteibrille wurde mir auch schon beim Ehrenpreis für die SPD (klarer Fehler) unterstellt...

Damit kann ich also leben, denn wenn ich von allen politischen Seiten Feuer bekomme, mach ich was richtig.

Und Du kannst auch gerne weiterhin die Grünen für anglerfreundlich halten - mach dazu dann bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------



## Mitschman (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



> ...Und scheiterte dann als Juniorpartner der verbotsorientierten und im Kern auch freiheits- und menschenfeindlichen Grünen.


Hallo Thomas, glaubst du wirklich, dass du mit solchen Formulierungen als seriöser Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen wirst und ehrliche Antworten erwarten kannst? – Immerhin erwägt die CDU jetzt mit den Menschenfeinden eine Regierung zusammenzubasteln. 

Etwas unpolemischer wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## Fxndlxng (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Dieser Hinweis ist richtig, kommt aber nicht zum ersten Mal und wird ebenso verhallen wie die vorherigen. 

Die Bezeichnung Menschenfeind zu verwenden, mit der Begründung der Aussperrung aus der Natur, ist doch aber amüsant... andere Interessengruppen würden das als Nachhaltigkeit bezeichnen und damit den Schutz der Ressourcen für nachfolgende Generationen usw. meinen, also genau das Gegenteil.

Ich bin mir sicher, wir fettleibigen und wohlstandsverwöhnten Mitteleuropäer wissen nicht einmal was Menschenfeindlichkeit überhaupt ist und das ist das Gute an der Sache, wir haben vornehmlich Luxusprobleme.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Das große Problem ist, dass man zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder von den Parteien noch vom Landesverband eine feste Richtung erwarten kann.
Auf die Aussagen im Wahlprüfstein geb ich erst was, wenn die Koalitionsverhandlungen abgeschlossen sind.
Wie hier schon gesagt wurde, sind wir ein Bauernopfer und in Koalitionsverhandlungen auch nicht das Zünglein an der Waage.

Dass man sich der CDU anbiedern sollte, mit der vagen Aussicht auf die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots, halte ich für falsch und spielt in die Hände des LFVBW, der ab dem 16.4. wohl einen CDU-"Marionettenpräsi" unter DAFV-Führung bekommen wird.
Im schlimmsten Fall wird der Freiherr von Eyb Lobbyist und Agitator der anglerfeindlichen DAFV Policy in CDU-Kreisen.

Das Schlucken einer einzelnen Partei-Kröte, egal welcher hat zudem mit breiter Aufstellung in Politik und Bevölkerung, sei es als Verband oder Anglerschaft, nichts zu tun.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Immerhin erwägt die CDU jetzt mit den Menschenfeinden eine Regierung zusammenzubasteln.



Und?

Um sich am Trog der Macht laiben zu können,nicht wirklich verwunderlich.

Auch in diplomatischere Worte gepackt,kommt es im Endeffekt aufs gleiche raus.

Und einen Feind sehe ich nicht erst mit ziehen eines Knüppels.Es beginnt für mich in zivilisierten Ländern auf polit.Ebene bereits mit ideologisch begründeter Einschränkung von simplen Rechten.

U.a.meinem Recht,ohne unsachlich und unbegründet dargestellte Verbote an der Natur teilhaben zu dürfen.

Liebe,Krieg und mittlerweile auch Politik,ähneln sich in Methodik zur Durchsetzung von eigenen Interessen doch sehr.

Nebenbei bemerkt war es einst Grünen Urgestein Rezzo Schlauch,welcher genau dieser Partei eine fatale Hinwendung zu rein Spießergeprägter Verbots-und Vorbetmentalität attestierte[emoji6] 

















Mitschman schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, glaubst du wirklich, dass du mit solchen Formulierungen als seriöser Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen wirst und ehrliche Antworten erwarten kannst? – Immerhin erwägt die CDU jetzt mit den Menschenfeinden eine Regierung zusammenzubasteln.
> 
> Etwas unpolemischer wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
> 
> Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## Mitschman (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Aber sei mal ehrlich, Peter:
Erwartest du auf eine solche Anfrage tatsächlich eine ernsthafte Antwort? Wenn ich Politiker wäre, bei welcher Partei auch immer, und bekäme Post dieser Sorte, dann würde die bei mir in der Ablage "Querulanten & Krakeeler" landen. 

Für mich hört sich das eben so an, als ob Thomas nur bestätigt bekommen *möchte*, wie anglerfeindlich die Politik agiert. 



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt war es einst Grünen Urgestein Rezzo Schlauch,welcher genau dieser Partei eine fatale Hinwendung zu rein Spießergeprägter Verbots-und Vorbetmentalität attestierte[emoji6]


Ah, der Porsche-Rezzo, ich erinnere mich ... 

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Mal ehrlich..ich erwarte von Volksvertretern,egal welcher Coleur, oberhalb Lokalpolitikebene mittlerweile überhaupt nix mehr.

Egal in welchem Ton die Anfrage/Frage verfasst wurde.[emoji6]


----------



## Obstbau (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Bis zur nächsten Wahl ist noch lange Zeit.Vorher wird nichts passieren.Kurz vor der Wahl wieder Wahlversprechen. Dann wird wieder alles vergessen.Für die Politiker zählt nur:In den Medien präsent zu sein,Macht zu haben und laufende Diätenerhöhungen.Bevölkerungack.Und Angler:Wer bitte??


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Darauf einen kräftigen Rülps am Stammtisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Obstbau schrieb:


> Bis zur nächsten Wahl ist noch lange Zeit.Vorher wird nichts passieren.Kurz vor der Wahl wieder Wahlversprechen. Dann wird wieder alles vergessen.Für die Politiker zählt nur:In den Medien präsent zu sein,Macht zu haben und laufende Diätenerhöhungen.Bevölkerungack.Und Angler:Wer bitte??




Richtig!

Stammtische fördern die Demokratie sagen Politikwissenschaftler, die ohne Scheuklappen unterwegs sind.  Demokratieforscher Markus Linden von der Universität Trier:
"Es ist ein Schritt hin zum Stammtisch.........
Es ist auch die Rückkehr der politischen Leidenschaft....." usw....

Quelle gern als PN.


Recht hat er !
Keine Stammtische(und Foren)--> kein Meinungsaustausch-->keine Meinungsbildung = keine Demokratie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Dran denken Leute - hier NUR und ausschliesslich Politik im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln und KEINE allgemeine Politik.


----------



## willmalwassagen (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Die CDU bekommt den Kultusminister, den Verkehrsminister, den Innenminister und noch irgend  was "wirklich wichtiges" dazu. Bonde bleibt und tobt sich mit seinem intimen Freund Baumann vom NABU weiter aus.
Hätte gerne bei Bet&Win 1000 € darauf gesetzt, aber die nehmen solche Wetten nicht an.
Der neue Verbandspräsident von Eyb ist wohl ausser Freiherr und Rechtsanwalt auch vermutlich Waldbesitzer und wird sich mit den Förstern im Bereich wo die Fischerei angesiedelt wurde, gut stellen. Aber sicher nicht für die Angler.
Mit dem neuen Präsi wird der Verband wie schon zu Karl Göbel Zeiten von den Geschäftsführern regiert werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Das sind für B-Ws Angler ja reizende Aussichten..so Richtung  Brechreiz tendierend.[emoji57]


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Da kommt keine Antwort!

Denn was kümmert die Parteien ihr Gespamme von gestern?

Die merken nix und machen weiter wie bisher!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*CDU-BW zum Nachtangelverbot
Man muss nur hartnäckig sein *​Wir lassen ja nicht so einfach locker, nur weil Parteien evtl. meinen, sie müssten sich nicht mehr um Anglern vor der Wahl gemachten Versprechen kümmern.

Wir hatten ja direkt dazu mit der CDU nach der Landtagswahl in B-W Kontakt aufgenommen - wie ihr hier im Thread lesen könnt, zuerst mal vergeblich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416

Nachdem zuerst keine Antwort kam, habe ich, als feststand, dass Thomas Strobl vom Bund ins Land wechseln will bei einer CDU-Minderheitsregierung, eben ihn direkt angeschrieben und eine Frist bis heute gesetzt.

Nachdem auch da keine Antwort kam wie erwartet, habe ich alle Landtagsabgeordneten der CDU persönlich angeschrieben:


> Nachdem es scheinbar für die CDU zweckdienlich war, vor der Wahl, als man noch damit rechnete vor den Grünen durchs Ziel zu gehen, unseren Wahlprüfstein zu beantworten, ging schon die Antwort auf die von Miriam Schmid in der Antwort angebotene Nachfragemöglichkeit, die wir wahrnahmen, nicht mehr ein.
> 
> Auch unser zweites Nachfragen blieb ohne jede Antwort.
> 
> ...



Innerhalb einer Viertelstunde kam eine freundliche Rückantwort der Abgeordneten Friedlinde Gurr-Hirsch, die sich entschuldigte, die anderen Mails nicht erhalten zu haben. 
Und mit dem Angebot, das Thema persönlich zu besprechen.

Ich werde das gerne annehmen und habe sie auch "freigesprochen", da sie ja bisher nicht in unserem Mailverteiler an die Gremien der CDU war.

Wir halten euch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Hattu fein gemacht[emoji106] 

Kleine aber deutliche Weckrufe, beleben ab und an das polit.Erinnerungsvermögen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Bin auch da halt ein Pitbull - wo ich mal dran häng................
;-))

Parteien wie Verbände haben den Bürgern zu dienen - nicht umgekehrt..........


----------



## Laichzeit (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Schön, dass du die Sache weiter verfolgst. Auf Antworten bin ich auch schon gespannt.

Hattest Du auch den Herrn von Eyb schon mal kontaktiert?
Er ist ja mittlerweile zum zweiten Mal in den Landtag gewählt worden und wird womöglich Präsident vom LFV-BW.
Eine (Nicht)-Antwort wäre ja unabhängig vom Inhalt eine deutliche Aussage.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Frau Gurr-Hirsch war bereits in der Vergangenheit Ansprechpartnerin für die Anglerverbände in BW. Ich habe sie als offen und ehrlich kennengelernt und bin sicher dass dieser Kontakt gut ist.
Als Vertreter  bisher in der Kommission für die Änderung des Fischereirechts war Wolfgang Reuther, der Namensvetter des ehemaligen VFG Präsis.
Für die Grünen ist nach wie vor Pix der Ansprechpartner.
Leider wird die Grüne Tierrechtlerin Raststätter wie schon zuvor erfolgreich beim Mindestalter zum Angeln  de´n Kretschmann zurückpfeiffen. Die hat irgendetws in der Hand mit dem sie Kretschmann, wie soll man es ausdrücken, Erpresst würde es vermutlich treffen, aber das darf  man so nicht sagen. Zudem ist der MP nicht erpressbar. Hoffe ich.Zum Glück ist der Expfarrer der SPD weg. Der war die personifizierte Inkompetenz zu diesen Themen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



> Hattest Du auch den Herrn von Eyb schon mal kontaktiert?


ja, hatte mit dem schon lange vor der Wahl mal 2 Stunden telefoniert, war aber vertraulich zur Meinungsbildung/kennenlernen. Da war noch keine Rede von Verbandspräsi..

Der steht aber schon wieder auf der Liste, falls er sich wirklich als Präsi beim  Anglerfeind-Verband LFV-BW wählen lässt---


> Als Vertreter bisher in der Kommission für die Änderung des Fischereirechts war Wolfgang Reuther, der Namensvetter des ehemaligen VFG Präsis.


Nicht mehr gewählt, soll jetzt wohl leider von Eyb machen..


----------



## mathei (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Naja, daß das eigentlich nicht Dein Job ist, weißt Du ja. Da Püppi ja nicht kann, bleibt es halt bei Dir hängen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

wie gesagt - Pitbull halt - einer muss ja ;-)))
Das in B-W Landes- wie Bundesverband versagen oder gar anglerfeindlich agieren, ist ja nun nix Neues.........


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie gesagt - Pitbull halt - einer muss ja ;-)))
> Das in B-W Landes- wie Bundesverband versagen oder gar anglerfeindlich agieren, ist ja nun nix Neues.........



Ich finde es klasse, wie du dich rein hängst und hier sollen die Politiker sich an ihren Worten messen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Danke dir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Witzig, davon ab, dass Frau Gurr-Hirsch mehr oder weniger im Nachbarort von mir wohnt - an der Entfernung wirds also mal nicht scheitern ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

Auch der Abgeordnete Dr. Bernhard Lasotta der CDU - Fraktion hat sich bei mir auf meine Mail hin gemeldet und sich bedankt für unsere Begleitung der Koalitionsverhandlungen, aber auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man in einer Koalition Kompromisse machen müsse und er gespannt sei ob eine tragfähige Konstellation zusammen komme bei den Verhandlungen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

@Thomas
Sehr schön, dass Du dran bleibst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Nachtangelverbot B-W: Nochmal vor den Koalitionsverhandlungen gemeldet..*

aber sicher doch - wer will sich schon auf Verbanditen  verlassen (müssen).......


----------

